# Limp Bizkit fans unite!



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2012)

Who else likes LP?

I know at least half the people here listened to them at some point in their lives.

It is ok, you dont have to be ashamed.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 5, 2012)

your sick.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2012)

limp bizkit was pretty cool.. when i was in middle school


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 5, 2012)

I loved chocolate starfish growing up. So many bad words


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> limp bizkit was pretty cool.. when i was in middle school


 yah, what is this, 1998 again?


----------



## sully (Oct 5, 2012)

I also liked beepers and triple fat goose jackets but.....just kidding saw LB at either the troc or electric factory in philly waaay before they blew up..insane show, they were very good


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

sully said:


> I also liked beepers and triple fat goose jackets but.....just kidding saw LB at either the troc or electric factory in philly waaay before they blew up..insane show, they were very good


 man, i haven't been to the troc in ages.. seen tons of good shows there back in the day..


----------



## sully (Oct 5, 2012)

haha yea me too racer, cant even remember half of them...LB, house of pain and Biohazard, deftones, man I used to get fucked up back in those days..which one had the bar upstairs in the balcony? I think that was the EF, havent been to either for a long long time.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fred Durst is a Bitch


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i haven't been to the troc in ages.. seen tons of good shows there back in the day..


electric factory.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

sully said:


> haha yea me too racer, cant even remember half of them...LB, house of pain and Biohazard, deftones, man I used to get fucked up back in those days..which one had the bar upstairs in the balcony? I think that was the EF, havent been to either for a long long time.


 the troc has a bar upstairs too.. it's like a balcony that overlooks the bottom section.. i loved the troc.. i'm not much of a fan of the electric factory. don't really like the way it's laid out for some reason.. the troc is much smaller and therefore way more personal.. i saw house of pain there too, lol.. i even think i saw cypress hill there .. shit, fugazi, the bad brains, the bouncing souls, luscious jackson, and ton's of others i'm sure i'm forgetting..
not to mention just the plain old dance nights that i think used to be on like tuesday or wednesday and friday nights.. shit, the first time i ever did e was at the troc back in like 93 or so...  lots of good times at that place..

did you ever go to revival when that was open sully?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

srh88 said:


> electric factory.


 lol, watt about the electric factor srh88?? kind of lost me..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2012)

like it more then the troc


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 5, 2012)

This is an odd way of coming out of the closet.


----------



## sully (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont think I ever was at revival. 93 is probably about when I started hitting those venues, 95 is probably closer..yea I remember the balcony...woulda been to left of stage if you were on stage. I also remember mickeys big mouths at one of them. and I definitely was at the cypress hill show (or at least one of them), I think the cranberries too. LMFAO. Ever get into any Downset?? One of my favorites I saw there. And Fugazi?? wow forgot about them. Sitting in the waiting room...love that song


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

sully said:


> I dont think I ever was at revival. 93 is probably about when I started hitting those venues, 95 is probably closer..yea I remember the balcony...woulda been to left of stage if you were on stage. I also remember mickeys big mouths at one of them. and I definitely was at the cypress hill show (or at least one of them), I think the cranberries too. LMFAO. Ever get into any Downset?? One of my favorites I saw there. And Fugazi?? wow forgot about them. Sitting in the waiting room...love that song


 forgot about fugazi?? that's blasphemy, lol.. i'm sure i listened to downset, but wasn't a big fan.. never saw the cranberries though, lol.. i was more into the hardcore scene back then.. hardcore / punk w/e.. 
oh shit, i saw the mighty mighty bosstones there as well.. really good show..

and no way shr88.. i liked the troc way more than electric factory. even to this day i hate seeing bands there for some odd reason.. i think it's just the size and the layout for the most part..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 5, 2012)

i saw fugazi in like 91 or 92 at drexel for the repeater album.. one of the best shows i've ever seen...


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

do they still exist?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2012)

Good to see other LB fans are out there.

And thats when you put your foot down!

[youtube]qex0OjXolzc[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 9, 2012)

Is LB part of our "classic rock"?


----------



## Grojak (Oct 10, 2012)

Man I had their EP in like 96 or 97 and went and caught those cats for $5 at a bingo hall in kansas... by the end of the show I had lost pretty much all respect for them musically and shortly after quit listening to them all together, of course 6 months later they were on tour with Korn and blew up blah!!!

Ok so when I go to see a band and they play their CD in order it annoys me (though they are the only group I've ever see do this).


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder what is coming?


----------

